# Amphibia Mod Ii



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

It would appear Draygo and myself had the same idea. He has purchased a new bezel that allows Seiko legends to be fitted. While I opted for a new Vostok bezel. The one I decided to purchase was the numbered version, they have also released a N, S ,E, W, version. The bezel was not very expensive, costing Â£7.50 including postage from our friend Zenitar.

OK so here is the watch in its original configuration.










The Bezel.










And the finished product.




























At first I didn't like it, looked like the bezel was wearing the watch rather than the other way around. I think the the new bezel is slightly wider than the original one so it protrudes out further than the watch case. But after 24 hours it's growing on me !


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Good one Dazzer. It certainly changes the look and gets a :thumbsup: from me. (I've never been a huge fan of the dotty bezel.)

I think the addition of the numbers is the biggest impact - although as you say, it does make the whole thing seem slightly bigger, too.

EDIT: And a bargain, too!


----------



## loucos66 (May 21, 2012)

Cool transformation and a solid improvement


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> At first I didn't like it, looked like the bezel was wearing the watch rather than the other way around. I think the the new bezel is slightly wider than the original one so it protrudes out further than the watch case. But after 24 hours it's growing on me !


I haven't checked Zenitar (spent a lot of time there yesterday trying to be enthusiastic... and failing :down but looking at Meranon, the only Amphibias I see with this new bezel is the 710 aka Ministry cases. So I'm assuming the bezel is bigger because it's meant for the bigger case.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

You're right Renato I have not seen the new bezels on this style case, but Zenitar said it would fit so I gave it a go. 

Here are some stats for you all....

The watch case diameter is 39.65mm

Standard Bezel is 38.65mm

New Bezel is 40.1mm

So the standard bezel 1mm smaller than the case, therefore showing 0.5mm of case around its circumference.

The new bezel is 1.46mm bigger than the case. So it protrudes 0.76mm per side of the watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Daz! I know this has been discussed before but I can't remember... are these new bezels SS or plated like the traditional ones?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I think they're plated too, for the cost I'd say they are plated.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Scratchy, scratchy and find out?...  Just kidding...

I was asking because someone, somewhere pointed out that someone on WUS had taken a Scotch Brite pad to one of these and got a full brushed effect. Nasty thing to do to a plated bezel, it will probably start faking in no time


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess seeing as they only cost Â£7.50 including postage, they are cheap enough to experiment with.

I might be tempted to buy another and try one myself.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It might only last a couple of decades if you take a layer of chrome off....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> It might only last a couple of decades if you take a layer of chrome off....


You didn't answer... how are your finger tips? Will they take a couple of decades to grow the skin back?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nah... no damage at all. It was easy on the hands. I took it quite slowly, one 'corner' at a time. (Although I noticed on the macro shot that I forgot the crown. I'm guessing that's plated so might well leave it - see Daz's thread.) Only side effect was a bit of grubbiness - but not much 

Maybe the Scotchbrites I used are more refined? That's Waitrose for ya









Edit: Although I guess ironic supermarket snobbery might be lost on a Portugeezer? You've not been resident here for some time, no?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Nah... no damage at all. It was easy on the hands. I took it quite slowly, one 'corner' at a time. (Although I noticed on the macro shot that I forgot the crown. I'm guessing that's plated so might well leave it - see Daz's thread.) Only side effect was a bit of grubbiness - but not much
> 
> Maybe the Scotchbrites I used are more refined? That's Waitrose for ya
> 
> ...


No, I haven't... but I do know about how you guys are almost divided into classes based on the Supermarket chain you go to. :lol: I was up on Manchester, so we all went to LIDL anyway :tongue2:


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

whydo we love a watch from an era of War??

you know why? It has character... Just saw a Montblanc watch for sale for 150e... swiss made, swiss tech, but no character...


----------

